# bei mir klappt es nicht mit 1.7!



## Zotti (22. September 2005)

hallo.
bei mir uploadet er zwar was, aber in meiner visitenkarte wird nur lvl 0 angezeigt.
hat es jemand schon unter dem neuen patch laufen?


----------



## Nyana (22. September 2005)

ja, deinstalliere BLASC und installiere es nach einem Reboot neu - prüfe die richtigen Pfadeinstellungen zu Deiner WoW.exe - dann gehts, s.h. meine Sig.


----------



## Zotti (25. September 2005)

hi.

geht leider immer noch nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zotti (30. September 2005)

keine ahnung wieso, aber jetzt gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. September 2005)

Wunder geschehen immer wieder...  :biggrin:


----------

